# 08 altima sedan amp rack



## ikoolguy (Oct 23, 2009)

anybody with a nissan altima 09 sedan...
i want to build an amp rack or mount my amp somewhere that is secure
do anybody have any good ideas?


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

What size amp do u have, where's ur sub box located, what's ur fabrication skill level, 

Mount it parallel on the rear seat if you have no previous skill because usually an amp rack requires a false floor or its gonna look like ass or just be essentially an amp STAND


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Where's the tuturial?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Buwalda Hybrids International Bulletin Board • Index page

search scott buwalda, he has a very nice amp rack setup.


----------

